# Prince



## nealtw (Apr 22, 2016)

I never paid him much attention, but for the last two days I have learned that I have liked his music a lot. Sad.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 22, 2016)

Can't say I was a big fan of his, he was a gifted musician. Seems he may have been fighting some of the same demons others like him have faced.


----------



## Chris (Apr 22, 2016)

I can relate to his personality a lot.

I was not a fan but I did grow up with his music. Talented guy.


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm a little surprised he's getting the same treatment as M.J. & Elvis. I probably liked him more than either of those two but I would not have put him in the same category.


----------



## Ryan_Ori (Apr 27, 2016)

nealtw said:


> I never paid him much attention, but for the last two days I have learned that I have liked his music a lot. Sad.



I think this is always the case....

 also with people dear to our hearts... we miss them when they are gone


----------



## Speedbump (Apr 30, 2016)

I thought he changed his name from Prince to "The Entertainer".  Or am I thinking of someone else.


----------



## nealtw (May 1, 2016)

Speedbump said:


> I thought he changed his name from Prince to "The Entertainer".  Or am I thinking of someone else.



I think they called him , the singer once known as Prince, when he changed his name to whatever the picture is.


----------



## Speedbump (May 2, 2016)

My Wife said he did change it to the entertainer then back to prince.  He must have been a very confused young lad.


----------



## Admin (May 2, 2016)

I have heard that the symbol phase was to keep his ex-music distributor from getting his money.   After the issue was settled, he changed his name back.


----------



## Speedbump (May 2, 2016)

So that's why he did it.


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2016)

He didn't like how they were using him as a tool to make money. He was in it for the music.


----------



## slownsteady (May 2, 2016)

formerly know as: "the artist formerly known as Prince". He had a copyright issue with the music publisher.


----------



## havasu (May 2, 2016)

Sorry folks. I personally thought his music / style / looks was odd. As they say, 

Different Strokes for Different Folks.


----------



## nealtw (May 2, 2016)

Others sang songs he wrote, who knew.
https://www.phactual.com/11-songs-you-didnt-know-were-written-by-prince/


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 5, 2016)

I was shocked. He was so talented. 


Little red corvette was my fav song. RIP Prince.


----------



## KULTULZ (May 6, 2016)

All I know is that he didn't sound like Merle Haggard to me...


----------

